# Great, More Snow!



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

24 inches OR MORE of the ****ing powdery white crap. I already have problems from the previous storms in the form of a tree that fell on my barn. Fortunately, the barn suffered no damage and the Halloween props stored within are fine.

*phew*


----------

